# The Very Essence of Music



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

A question so many asked before; what is art?

Certainly I am not to go down that road, nor onto the chaotic road of conjectures as to what defines music.

Nonetheless, not so far from those, lays my question: What musical movement would be the one that is the closest to musical perfection - either practically or theoretically?

Most important is the reasoning that complements the choice, so be sure to explain your belief.

-Jean

(I will post my opinion later on as not to be the cause of any specific debate.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

"Musical perfection" is a null set, so cannot be described or defined.

The essence, though, that's easy: vibration.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

some guy said:


> "Musical perfection" is a null set, so cannot be described or defined.
> 
> The essence, though, that's easy: vibration.


Why could it not be described or defined? Should truth not exist for the sole reason that we may never attain it?

And the question was about movement. Furthermore, if music has a finality - and some would say everything does - then - theoretically if not practically - perfection would be the doctrine that traduces the best this finality.


----------



## dtuan115 (Nov 22, 2010)

thank:tiphat:


----------

